# Iverson hits his first NBA game winner..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I figure it's big news, right? One of the most popular players in the game never hit a game winner (in a game that counted..) prior to tonight, and he did that after drawing two suspect fouls that took Jermaine O'Neal and Jamaal Tinsley out of the game. He struggled all night long, and then for the first time in the NBA got a clean look with barely any time left and he drained it right on Eddie Gill.

It was an amazing moment, and could be a building block for the 76ers even though it was against a Pacers team that had eight players available to play.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Jermaine also got his career high in points tonight - 39.

Iverson though.... ew. 3-20 shooting and 7 turnovers. But he did hit the game-winner, and that's pretty much all that matters.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The refs gave the game to Phili


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow his first game winner, dang I didnt know it took him this long and Jermaine's career high is 39, I thought he would have definitely done higher than that. Oh well you learn something new everyday


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Jermaine also got his career high in points tonight - 39.
> 
> Iverson though.... ew. 3-20 shooting and 7 turnovers. But he did hit the game-winner, and that's pretty much all that matters.


Actually he went 5-23 (not much better, but ESPN is so damn slow in updating the score tracker). What was amazing about this game, was the fact that Iverson played bad and several people on the 76ers stepped up big.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kyle Korver, 23 points off the bench. 8-11 shooting, including 7-10 from behind the arc. 21 and 10 from Marc Jackson as well. Despite the relatively slow start to this season, I still think Philly's the team to beat in the Atlantic.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*carrying over from the olympics.*

It was just a matter of time, Iverson has to be one of the clutchest players in NBA history despite never hitting one [a gamewinner I mean].


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

You can't even argue that those calls against O'neal and Tinsley were correct. I've seen one bad call in a situation like that, but I've never seen two. And let's not forget about the "flagrant" on Artest. Can't the league get over his 02-03 season already?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Kyle Korver, 23 points off the bench. 8-11 shooting, including 7-10 from behind the arc. 21 and 10 from Marc Jackson as well. Despite the relatively slow start to this season, I still think Philly's the team to beat in the Atlantic.


Bigger than that was the return of John Salmons he filled the stat sheet with a statline of: 15 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, and 2 steals in 33 minutes. Hopefully they keep McKie on IR all season, because Salmons deserves minutes.

And there's no argument that the reffing was terrible, I really believe that those calls in OT were awful I even mentioned in my first post. They also had several other bad calls that went the other way in the fourth quarter. To be perfectly honest, I don't remember seeing those refs before in my life.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

He's hit game winners before, just never walk-off.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Kyle Korver's alley oop attempt was pretty damn funny.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Iverson made a game winner over Kirk Hinrich last year. It wasn't a buzzer beater if thats what you mean, but it was with like 3 seconds left and it was the last shot of the game that put the 76ers up by 2.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> He's hit game winners before, just never walk-off.


Exactly. AI has hit plenty of GWs before. Just not a buzzer beater.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Exactly. AI has hit plenty of GWs before. Just not a buzzer beater.


Didn't expect people to make this big a deal of it, but yeah I meant game winner as in buzzer beater. I probably should've said buzzer beater, but I didn't.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't expect people to make this big a deal of it, but yeah I meant game winner as in buzzer beater. I probably should've said buzzer beater, but I didn't.


Yeah, exactly, buzzer beater. AI's had plenty of game winners, a dozen or so that I can remember.

Great freaking game, too bad about those terrible calls.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Another accomplishment for this great player.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Someone on another board was kind enough to put up links to the three terrible calls that cost the Pacers the game.

http://home.comcast.net/~magic_rat/pacerssixers.WMV 
http://home.comcast.net/~magic_rat/flagrant.WMV 

The Tinsley foul was the worst, just horrible.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Someone on another board was kind enough to put up links to the three terrible calls that cost the Pacers the game.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~magic_rat/pacerssixers.WMV
> ...


Yup, downright pathetic. Don't know what the hell was up with those refs tonight.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by EHL
> 
> Yup, downright pathetic. Don't know what the hell was up with those refs tonight





More like whats up with the refs every night. The absurd inconsistency is baffling me. Depending on what crew, what mood they are in, what day of the week it is, that seems to determine which way a call goes half the time.

The offensive foul call has turned into the plague of the league. Sometimes offensive players can use their off-arm, sometimes they cant. Sometimes a player can push off a defender, sometimes they cant. 

Then Stern whines about scoring problems. 

Well Instead of cracking down on the flops for one, the league has told the refs to start calling defenders stopping penetration to the basket. Problem is the consistency. Some refs are all over it, some refs are all over it for 1 half, then ignore it in the 2nd half. 

So now we have more free throws then ever, scoring is not improving and who is the big loser in this? 

The fans.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:greatjob: to AI.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Someone on another board was kind enough to put up links to the three terrible calls that cost the Pacers the game.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~magic_rat/pacerssixers.WMV
> ...


The worst was the flagrant, because it wasn't close to be a flagrant foul. Sure if no one was looking and you heard the fall to the ground, and saw Josh Davis laying down stomach first on the ground.

While the refs were terrible on those three plays, it wasn't like those were the only three bad calls the made in the game.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

The only buzzer beater I remember was from last summer against Germany in a pre-tourney, from half court or so. Iverson threw a rainbow and the ball went in without touching the rim. Very sick even if the game didn't count.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> The only buzzer beater I remember was from last summer against Germany in a pre-tourney, from half court or so. Iverson threw a rainbow and the ball went in without touching the rim. Very sick even if the game didn't count.


yup I remember that, the game was on ESPN and it blacked out right when USA inbounded the ball. All I could hear was the sound, and in the end was like damn, I missed something good.


----------

